# Feed label



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone have a pic of the feed label for purina honor show chow exclamation 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry I don't have that but most Mills will post their analysis on their website! Try the Purina website!


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Click on whichever one you use, then click 'guaranteed analysis'.

http://purinamills.com/show-animal-food/products/?speciCat=Goat


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I heard they weren't making exclamation anymore? But I'm not sure


----------

